# ThreeWiggle Soil test results - anything I should do yet this fall?



## ThreeWiggle (Sep 1, 2020)

I just got my test results back as well. Unsure what I need to tackle this fall. I'm in Houston so the temps are still fairly high here.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What kind of fertilizer are you using right now or have been using?

I don't see anything you really need to be doing at this point except getting a plan together for Spring time. I don't know much about Saint Augustine so hopefully someone with experience with that will come buy for fertilizer recommendations. I would look for something that is high in Potassium if possible. Also look into getting some FEature or Main Event to spray on the lawn occasionally next year.


----------



## ThreeWiggle (Sep 1, 2020)

I've used milorganite pretty much exclusively. I also have the yardmastery bio stimulant products. I also used this pre-emergent last fall/winter (https://yardmastery.com/products/dithiopyr-pre-emergent-herbicide-with-fertilizer)


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

this has always been a good resource for St Aug. Seems like more people reccomend prodiamine vs dithiopyr

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4683

you can def tell you have only been using Milorganite bc that has a 6-4-0 ratio and your potassium is deficient.


----------



## ThreeWiggle (Sep 1, 2020)

Yeah I already ordered my prodiamine pre emergent for this fall/winter thanks to tips from this forum. Thanks for getting me pointed in the right direction with that St. Aug forum thread.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@ThreeWiggle that's what we're here for! I have used this website religiously to educate myself so just repaying the favor.


----------



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

deleted


----------

